# PO Box Address...?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

We will shortly be moving to Cyprus and will require a forwarding address. Can anyone provide the contact details of any company that rents Mail Boxes in the Larnaca area?

Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> We will shortly be moving to Cyprus and will require a forwarding address. Can anyone provide the contact details of any company that rents Mail Boxes in the Larnaca area?
> 
> Many thanks.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*PO Boxes...?*

Thank you, Veronica.





Veronica said:


> toebeenz said:
> 
> 
> > We will shortly be moving to Cyprus and will require a forwarding address. Can anyone provide the contact details of any company that rents Mail Boxes in the Larnaca area?
> ...


----------

